# [AFX|Knoll LightFactory Tutorial



## LostPixel (20. Januar 2004)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem Knoll LightFactory zugelegt suche aber noch ein ausführliches Tutorial im Netz. Bisher habe ich aber wenig über das Thema gefunden. Über Links wäre ich sehr dankbar...

PS: auch wenns sich nicht direkt auf das Thema bezieht...gibt es eine AFX Plugin Liste im Netz damit man mal einen Überblick bekommt?


----------



## Medienopi (5. Februar 2004)

Hi, ich hoffe, du hast Light Factory auf legalem Wege erstanden und hast somit auch das Handbuch, falls nicht, hier 2 Versionen:
http://www.redgiantsoftware2.com/Light_Factory_Book.pdf
http://safariexamples.informit.com/...ghtFactoryDemo/Knoll Light Factory Manual.pdf

Hier findeste 'n paar Effekte, die mit Light Factory gebastelt wurden.
http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e.html

Falls du der französischen Sprache mächtig bist:
http://digstudio.free.fr/index.html?Main=multipass.html

Noch was:
http://www.smugg.de/tutaematrix.php


----------

